# Recommended Short Readings



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 7, 2012)

Today I read a really good short text and thought, this is so great, I should share it with people! And there are many great web journals publishing many great short texts, so I think we should have a thread for this situation. We'll read good stuff! We'll find new journals! It'll be heaven.

So here it is. When you run across a great little short story or essay or whatever that you want desperately to share and it's free online - why not post the link here for all to enjoy?

Edited to add: 
Content must be compliant with site policy. Otherwise, hide it in your hollowed out copy of _The Collected Works of Shakespeare _and pass it secretly amongst your filthy little friends.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 7, 2012)

I shall start:
This Story Contains Absolutely No Optimism by Jonathan Mack | Journal of Microliterature


----------



## JimJanuary (Oct 7, 2012)

Read this in McSweeneys a while back
Bold Type: O. Henry Awards 2002: Kevin Brockmeier Award-winning Story


----------



## Jon M (Oct 8, 2012)

Another favorite:

Escape

Neat thread, L! Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jon M said:


> Neat thread, L! Thanks.


Thanks for adding good stuff to it - wouldn't be much if it were just little old me. 

And thanks to JimJanuary, as well!


----------



## Baron (Oct 9, 2012)

Links to content that don't accord with site policy have been removed.  A reminder to all that the policy regarding family friendly content also applies to links.


----------



## Jon M (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey, who's this guy I think I "know" him:

On Mental Illness


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay! He's all blasé about it, doesn't even say anything...


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Bad Thing by Robin Kalinich


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jean-Paul Sartre's Blog : The New Yorker
Hee!


----------



## Jon M (Oct 18, 2012)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lovers, Carbon Monoxide Poisoning by Laura Elizabeth Wollett


----------



## Jon M (Nov 17, 2012)

lasm said:


> Lovers, Carbon Monoxide Poisoning by Laura Elizabeth Wollett


Sharp writing. 



> ‘You don’t even know me.’
> 
> ‘I did. I do. I want to.’


----------



## GonneLights (Nov 24, 2012)

Wint's Twitter

Warning; strong language, adult themes. 

He's the loudest of a savage community of sad, lonely, late-twenty somethings who populate the Cartoon Network Forums and hold massive social feuds. Vulgar madness peppered by beautiful lines like; _"me and six or seven other worked up, wild eyed heteros are gonna bust up a gas station with grappling hooks to protest obamas new hoagie tax"_


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 24, 2012)

I love Twitter humor! Think I follow Twitter about 30% for events info and 70% for Ruth Bourdain and Weird Horse. Alec Baldwin is surprisingly funny at times, too.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 25, 2012)

rejectamentalist manifesto - 4 Final Orpheuses


----------



## Leyline (Nov 25, 2012)

lasm said:


> The Bad Thing by Robin Kalinich



The rather bluntly named little lit magazine is quite good really, I read all the existing issues in one gluttonous feast. Might give them a shot with a sub or two, though it looks like they produce on the 'get around to it' cycle. Heh. 

So, thanks for the heads up, lasm.


----------



## Jon M (Nov 27, 2012)

Eskimos


----------



## Jon M (Dec 2, 2012)

Insect in the Kitchen


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Dec 24, 2012)

McSweeney's Internet Tendency: The Twelve Days Of Christmas.
"Wow, she’s really into the avian theme this year. Um, thank you?" 

(contains some cusswords)


----------



## moderan (Dec 24, 2012)

Fondly Fahrenheit


----------



## moderan (Dec 24, 2012)

Revelations in a Public Restroom


----------



## moderan (Dec 24, 2012)

Ray Bradbury-Free Dirt


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 29, 2013)

Salinger


----------



## spartan928 (Nov 29, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 22, 2014)

Interview with Raymond Carver
Makes me feel like a slacker, but I liked the bit about revisions.


----------



## spartan928 (Mar 22, 2014)

That was great, liked these two lines;

(on the imapct of fiction)
"It just has to be there for the fierce pleasure we take in doing it, and the different kind of pleasure that's taken in reading something that's durable and made to last, as well as beautiful in and of itself. Something that throws off these sparks—a persistent and steady glow, however dim."

"The past really _is_ a foreign country, and they do do things differently there."


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 23, 2014)

Drill Hole in my Brain

or

Schrodinger's Cat
http://geowww.geo.tcu.edu/faculty/breyer/ScienceandSociety/Lectures/6RelativityQM&20th/LK3-UKLG.html


----------



## Jon M (May 4, 2014)

Thought this one was pretty great: Burger King. This one too: Busy Week


----------



## Jon M (May 5, 2014)

Beach Sixty-Nine


----------

